# schools in Valencia



## marshore (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello,
I would welcome any recommendations on schools in Valencia. My daughter will be 13 years old and entering high school and my son will be 11 years old entering Grade 6. Both speak Spanish well (although my son is not comfortable reading and writing). I want them learning in Spanish and not Valenciano. My son could benefit from some of his subjects in English. I prefer public schools, though am open to private if they are very good. Does anyone know of any schools they would recommend.
Thanks!
Marilyn


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marshore said:


> Hello,
> I would welcome any recommendations on schools in Valencia. My daughter will be 13 years old and entering high school and my son will be 11 years old entering Grade 6. Both speak Spanish well (although my son is not comfortable reading and writing). I want them learning in Spanish and not Valenciano. My son could benefit from some of his subjects in English. I prefer public schools, though am open to private if they are very good. Does anyone know of any schools they would recommend.
> Thanks!
> Marilyn


hi

all the state schools in the Valencia region teach a proportion of subjects in Valenciano - I think it has to be a minimum of 40% (that might be out of date, but from my experience with my kids that's roughly what kids in the 'castellano line' get) 

even private schools - even International/American/British schools have to teach in Valenciano a few hours a week, so you're not going to avoid it .... 

a few state schools, including my daughters' secondary school, teach one or two subjects in English, but native English speakers don't have the option


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

As Xabia says, some lessons will be in Valenciano and they also take Valencia as a separate subject.


Also, just to point out, the final qualification at secondary school (ESO) is a "Certificate of Education". To get this, you MUST pass ALL exams.


This will mean that your children must pass Spanish and Valencia to 'graduate'.

For this reason, and others, unless your children are particularly strong in both Spanish and Valencian, it might be wise to hold them back in primary or to look at International schools.

My son was 10 when we arrived, he has coped but it has meant a lot of hard work. My twins were 7 and one has done OK but the other has had to repeat a year (may also have to repeat 2nd ESO  )


----------

